# Need Help With My Twisp Aero



## KVR (28/10/15)

Hi,

I recently got a twisp aero about 2 weeks ago it was working fine up until a few days ago but now every time I hold button it flashes once and does not do anything... Anybody know a fix for this issue.

Thanks.


----------



## Jan (28/10/15)

Is your coil screwed in tightly?


----------



## KVR (28/10/15)

Yes as tight as it can go without risking it breaking anything.


----------



## Dubz (28/10/15)

What does your manual say about that error? Have you tried using a new coil?


----------



## KVR (28/10/15)

Nothing that I can see in the manual and yes I have tried replacing the coil yet the same result.


----------



## Riaz (28/10/15)

My guess is the coil is not making contact with the battery, or there's a short some where.


----------



## korn1 (28/10/15)

Maybe phone the twisp customer care/ maybe go to the kiosk(ask on twitter) .

But yeah sounds like the coil :/ Sorry that I can't help much.


----------



## Coco (28/10/15)

Have you tried cleaning out the contacts?

Unscrew tank, wipe any built-up carbon from thread on the tank, then do the same inside the little screw-hole, get all liquid if any, retry.


----------



## blujeenz (28/10/15)

KVR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got a twisp aero about 2 weeks ago it was working fine up until a few days ago but now every time I hold button it flashes once and does not do anything... Anybody know a fix for this issue.
> 
> Thanks.



Its quite possible you have a full short on your connector, check with a meter set to the ohms scale on the connector, *dont fire the button* while checking ohms.
A good battery module will give a reading above 1k ohm, my evod 650ma reads 10k ohm.

If indeed theres a short, check the o-ring under the center post to make sure its seated properly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (28/10/15)

Are you using the 0.5 or 1.0 coil? How old is your coil?


----------



## KVR (28/10/15)

Managed to find the problem one of the pieces on the connector had slid out of place managed me and my bro managed to get it right thanks for the help though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/10/15)

KVR said:


> Managed to find the problem one of the pieces on the connector had slid out of place managed me and my bro managed to get it right thanks for the help though.



Cool thanks for the feedback, we now know the meaning of the single flash for future aero users.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tanzanite1982 (10/3/17)

Mine is doing the same thing. Please explain how you fixed yours


----------

